# eastern box tortoise from ct.



## african cake queen (Feb 16, 2011)

[/img]



momo said:


> [/img]



we saved this guy from being run over, he lives in a state park in mass. with radio transmitter.


----------



## Nay (Feb 16, 2011)

What a beautiful tort!! Where's the transmitter? 
Good for you to save him from those big predators!!
nay


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 16, 2011)

Nay said:


> What a beautiful tort!! Where's the transmitter?
> Good for you to save him from those big predators!!
> nay



yes, he is quite colorful. transmitter on shell. he cake out a motel lot across rt.1. into mcdonalds rest. parking lot. vet. said he was in good shape .




[/img]


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, that is one colorful and beautiful tortie! Stunning!!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 16, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Wow, that is one colorful and beautiful tortie! Stunning!!!!



i only had him for one day before vet. rehomed him.


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 16, 2011)

momo said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that is one colorful and beautiful tortie! Stunning!!!!
> ...



i also belive hes a turtle! a easter box turtle.my mistake. sorry.


----------



## RonHays (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow that is way cool. Nice pics


----------



## Kristina (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, Eastern box turtle, not tortoise . One of the most vivid high red Easterns I have ever seen, great save!! He needs to be out there passing on his genes


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 16, 2011)

kyryah said:


> Yes, Eastern box turtle, not tortoise . One of the most vivid high red Easterns I have ever seen, great save!! He needs to be out there passing on his genes



i agree very vivid red. good dr. vet. took him. he also was impressed. turtle free again! ya.



momo said:


> kyryah said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Eastern box turtle, not tortoise . One of the most vivid high red Easterns I have ever seen, great save!! He needs to be out there passing on his genes
> ...



have only seen yellow ones. this one is special.


----------



## Isa (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful! I am glad you saved him  he is one lucky turtle


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 17, 2011)

kyryah said:


> Yes, Eastern box turtle, not tortoise . One of the most vivid high red Easterns I have ever seen, great save!! He needs to be out there passing on his genes



Yep, I agree. That turtle is too beautiful to be passed on.


----------



## Angi (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 17, 2011)

tortoises101 said:


> kyryah said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Eastern box turtle, not tortoise . One of the most vivid high red Easterns I have ever seen, great save!! He needs to be out there passing on his genes
> ...



i was smart to take afew pictures of eastern box turtle, only had him over night and the dr. vet. relocated him to mass. a state park there , so he will be passing on that color . i am pretty sure they are endangered.


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 18, 2011)

momo said:


> tortoises101 said:
> 
> 
> > kyryah said:
> ...



They are threatened in the wild because of the onslaught of roadkill. Good move for bringing him to a state park.  He'd have a much better chance of survival there.


----------



## terryo (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful high red Eastern. I have been looking for a high red male for two years now. Excellent save.


----------



## Neal (Feb 18, 2011)

Great looking eastern. He's pretty old, but I bet he could still make some babies.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful coloring.


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 19, 2011)

Neal said:


> Great looking eastern. He's pretty old, but I bet he could still make some babies.



how do you know hes old? just want to know? momo


----------



## Neal (Feb 19, 2011)

His shell. When they're young and middle aged the growth rings are visible and pretty well pronounced. This one, you can see the growth rings, but his growth rings and shell are very worn and smooth...almost like an old aldabra or galapogos you would see at the zoo or ALDABRAMAN's pictures..


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 19, 2011)

Neal said:


> His shell. When they're young and middle aged the growth rings are visible and pretty well pronounced. This one, you can see the growth rings, but his growth rings and shell are very worn and smooth...almost like an old aldabra or galapogos you would see at the zoo or ALDABRAMAN's pictures..



cool. thank you. momo


----------

